# Okay so what about the M10 Mark II?



## rrcphoto (Jun 7, 2017)

the certification registration ALSO had a Mirrorless. Something that isn't talked about much.

PC2276
Mirror-less camera
made in Japan
SKU: 2209C002AA, 2209C012AA, 2209C022AA, 2209C032AA, 2210C002AA, 2210C012AA, 2210C022AA, 2210C032AA, 2211C002AA, 2211C012AA, 2211C022AA, 2211C032AA
Body color 3 colors. Only body and three lens kits?
Wi-Fi · Bluetooth installed

So with three colors - that's an M10 for ya.

So .. what's it going to be?

- will it finally be the M/M2 upgrade some of us have been dying for? (same kind of body, upgraded M5/6 internals)?
- will it be a low end consumer camera with similar segmentation of features?
- will bay blue make a comeback?
- do we get the first "mark II"?

In my world it makes sense if they reuse the same sensor, tech, etc on the "generation"

M5 - EVF + beefier grip + 24MP DPAF + DIGIC 7,etc. Largest of the bunch

M6 - Optional EVF + slightly less beefier grip + 24MP DPAF + DIGIC 7,etc.. medium sized, weight,etc

M10 II - No EVF + No real grip (soapbar body as small as possible), no hotshoe (maybe?) 24MP DPAF + DIGIC 7,etc. 


we know it does have bluetooth which would suggest some form of new guts from the M10 that only had wifi/nfc.

I would *immediately* sell my M5 and get two M10 Mark II's if it was just a smaller version of the M5.


----------



## Quirkz (Jun 7, 2017)

I'd do the same. Really liking the M5, but missing the (just) pocketable form factor of the EOS-m 1 with the 22mm


----------



## brad-man (Jun 7, 2017)

I wont. I have the M1 and the 22mm and the first three zooms offered and I like them all. I also picked up the M3 with the EVF for cheap and I am impressed with the IQ. While the new bodies with the improved sensors and AF are tempting, I do not intend to invest any more money into the M system until I have reason to believe that Canon intends to produce some higher end glass for them. That means at least two or three quick primes (faster than f/2.8 ) and a standard f/4 zoom. I get that Canon's bean counters have possibly decided that there isn't currently enough of a market to justify their development, but if Canon doesn't have enough faith in the future of the M system, I wont either. I'm happy with what I have, but I would like to see this system evolve completely. The bodies aren't cheap anymore...


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 7, 2017)

brad-man said:


> I wont. I have the M1 and the 22mm and the first three zooms offered and I like them all. I also picked up the M3 with the EVF for cheap and I am impressed with the IQ. While the new bodies with the improved sensors and AF are tempting, I do not intend to invest any more money into the M system until I have reason to believe that Canon intends to produce some higher end glass for them. That means at least two or three quick primes (faster than f/2.8 ) and a standard f/4 zoom. I get that Canon's bean counters have possibly decided that there isn't currently enough of a market to justify their development, but if Canon doesn't have enough faith in the future of the M system, I wont either. I'm happy with what I have, but I would like to see this system evolve completely. The bodies aren't cheap anymore...



seriously off topic. but I get it, even though I really can't see a constant f/4 hanging off of anything outside of a slightly bigger M5. Even the 18-150 hanging off the M5 is slightly uncomfortable. $1000 or less is still pretty cheap when you consider that barely is at or slightly above the price of a rebel camera.

some primes would help at least stop these sort of comments in threads


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 8, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> M10 II - No EVF + No real grip (soapbar body as small as possible), no hotshoe (maybe?) 24MP DPAF + DIGIC 7,etc.
> 
> we know it does have bluetooth which would suggest some form of new guts from the M10 that only had wifi/nfc.
> 
> I would *immediately* sell my M5 and get two M10 Mark II's if it was just a smaller version of the M5.



I doubt the M10 II will be an M6 in a slightly different form factor – I suspect it will get the M3 sensor (24MP without DPAF) and Digic6.

The smaller version of the M5 already exists, it's called the M6.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 9, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > M10 II - No EVF + No real grip (soapbar body as small as possible), no hotshoe (maybe?) 24MP DPAF + DIGIC 7,etc.
> ...



why? it'd be no different than what is happening with the powershots with the G9X II and the G7X II.

a smaller version of the M6 *is* the M10 though and is small as possible. neither the M5 or the M6 is as small as possible.

it also makes sense for canon to put the 24MP sensor into as many cameras as possible to reduce the per unit cost over time.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 9, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> it also makes sense for canon to put the 24MP sensor into as many cameras as possible to reduce the per unit cost over time.



The M10/20 are like the Rebel T# / xxxxD cameras, old sensors, old Digic chips. It makes even more sense to use old chips where possible because those designs have been fully paid off.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 9, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > it also makes sense for canon to put the 24MP sensor into as many cameras as possible to reduce the per unit cost over time.
> ...



keep in mind that the EOS-M is run by the powershot end of Canon, not the DSLR.

there's a strong case to be made that long term we'll see the G9,G7,G3 match up to the EOS-M side of the fence.

also the idea of a cheap mirrorless is that you can make it with far less overhead than a T6 so you don't necessarily have to go as cheap on digic, sensor,etc.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 9, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> also the idea of a cheap mirrorless is that you can make it with far less overhead than a T6 so you don't necessarily have to go as cheap on digic, sensor,etc.



Sure, you don't _necessarily_ have to go as cheap on some components...but if you do, that means more profit. Canon likes profit...


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 10, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > also the idea of a cheap mirrorless is that you can make it with far less overhead than a T6 so you don't necessarily have to go as cheap on digic, sensor,etc.
> ...



except if you make a mass camera use latest components you drive down the cost for all cameras that use those components over time.

nothing is in isolation over a lifecycle.


----------



## Fleetie (Jun 11, 2017)

Production of the M5/M6 sensor is well-ramped-up by now.
I expect it's considered to have "paid" its R&D costs off already.


I suspect the M20 may well be lucky enough to feature that sensor.
It would be a really nice temptation of a camera if so.


But I already have 3 cameras on the go! I don't need/can't justify another!


(I also have a rather cute little Sony P&S superzoom that I barely ever use, but that did give me some rather great photos of *very* distant wild bunny-rabbits last summer, that I simply could not have got with another camera with any sanely-priced lens. It was worth it just for that. £300. Fantastic!)


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 11, 2017)

Fleetie said:


> Production of the M5/M6 sensor is well-ramped-up by now.
> I expect it's considered to have "paid" its R&D costs off already.



kind of what I was thinking. reusing the same parts has no development cost outside of fabrication costs.

granted with Canon japan only getting around 50-60% of the retail price of a camera, making a camera to sell in the sub $499 bracket has to be challenging.


----------



## -1 (Aug 15, 2017)

Quirkz said:


> I'd do the same. Really liking the M5, but missing the (just) pocketable form factor of the EOS-m 1 with the 22mm



The M6 is just a tad larger than the original M. 

http://camerasize.com/compare/#351,709


----------



## jolyonralph (Aug 15, 2017)

The M6 with the 22mm is still a very pocketable solution. It's still quite pocketable with the 15-45.

As for the M20 or whatever it's called, here are my predictions. Which I predict will be correct 

Same sensor as M5/M6

Lower capacity LP-E12 battery rather than LP-E17 in the M6. 

Same sensor, but slower maximum frame rate due to slower CPU. 

No video IBIS

No microphone port. 

No flash hotshoe (and no EVF support)

No bluetooth


----------

